# Sharky vs. small rbp movie



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Click me

I tried to put 2 small rbp's with Sharky, but things went a little bit wrong.
No fish has died, the small one only has some injuries, but he'll be fine.
Next time I'll try something like this the small fish will be much bigger.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Is there any intelligent reason why you didn't try to save the RB getting eaten?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

kevinhaeb said:


> Is there any intelligent reason why you didn't try to save the RB getting eaten?
> [snapback]871724[/snapback]​


Reread BB's post, and try again to make an intelligent remark


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

> Is there any intelligent reason why you didn't try to save the RB getting eaten?


This fish is still alive so what's your point? I didn't wanna lose my fingers.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I don't think he wanted to share his tank with him??>>


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like one of the rbp's face got bit off.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

now i know that they arent serras or anything but i think its a good example of two fish

that dont get along and should be seperate, cause one will kill the other.

it could help the argument agaisnt keepin ranas like rhoms together in the same tank

and squash that "well in the wild there together" but in the wild the week one has space

to get away unlike in a tank were its gonna be relentless, you guys know what im tryin

to say here, i have problems try to get my thoughts out right some times :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

First off , thats a Crazy ass red ...WOW ...

And Second I cant believe i just watched that fish get the sh*t beat out of it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hey blood you probably might want to don the flame retardant suit man


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

All right, for you fools that think I made an ignorant remark. Please answer me this quesion. Why the hell would someone set up a camera to watch their small Red get torn up, but he says he was trying to just put them in to see how things went. I realize he's still alive, but isn't everyone always complaining about the treatment of P's. I just don't think your intentions were to gently ease 2 small reds into a tank with an aggressive huge ass red. Still a good video, just don't think see why you wouldn't be around to get him out immediately.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

kevinhaeb said:


> . Still a good video, just don't think see why you wouldn't be around to get him out immediately.
> [snapback]871885[/snapback]​


i have to admit that was my first thought too, but then maybe he could have been hopein

that things would settle after a second you know


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Things did settle after a moment, and that's when I took out the small p's.
I couldn't know this would happen.
Some people said to me it was worth a try if the small p's had enough hiding places. So I gave them a lot of hiding places.
It just didn't work out the way I hoped it would.

I would be cruel to my pets if I didn't take them out at all.
The camera is just my webcam and it's always in front of my tank, that explains the fact that I filmed it.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Gotcha, your fish and your tank.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

damn thats a evil fishy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

did you move stuff around in the tank before introducing the smaller rbp?


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

thePACK said:


> did you move stuff around in the tank before introducing the smaller rbp?
> [snapback]872021[/snapback]​


No I just added a big piece of fake mangrove roots


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

How come everyone enjoys when a goldfish gets the living sh*t beat out of it then lies half dead on the bottem of a tank but as soon as the odds are made somewhat fair everyone cries foul???


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Because goldfish cost ten cents......


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

cool video, that other P got fucked up. i didn't see another one you said you had put two. he should of helped his buddy.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

man that was a sweet ass P







and a pretty sweet video








hope the little guy gets better


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

kevinhaeb - So the cost of something deems if you can kill it or not?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry to see that little guy beat up
but that red is amazong looking and hope he heals fine 
keep us updated on the little guys progress


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

That was crazy. Poor little guy. At least you should try to introduce more Rbp's but of the same size as that big one. maybe they would have a better chance and outcome.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

thats an awsome P u got there. good luck with that !


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You're lucky to have the little guy after that, having seen the video I definately think you waited way too long to remove the smaller piranha. The bite on his face likely couldn't have been prevented, but it's only by pure luck that the little guy is alive at all considering how long he was chased.

As for losing your fingers, I'd suggest you use a fish net to break them up from fighting, the same fish net you used to take the small guy out of the tank when you were done filming him getting his ass kicked.

It's a pretty good video, is your red usually that active or was it because there was another fish in the tank?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

thats one badass red


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

That red was definately a badass - too bad he is probably not that active when he is alone







. I want my reds to grow up so bad! They are about 6" but they don't have much girth, and still look pretty damn small.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Badass!!! Seems like that bigger red took up all the territorial space in the tank which nothin else is able to be placed in there.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Bloodbelly said:


> Click me
> 
> I tried to put 2 small rbp's with Sharky, but things went a little bit wrong.
> No fish has died, the small one only has some injuries, but he'll be fine.
> ...


Should have removed that little fish WAY earlier. WITH A NET, not your hands...that way you wont lose a finger.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> put ur flamesuit on asstard. Why the hell would you give your P some teaser food, and then dump a new tank mate in there? WTF, nice way to stir up his appetite so he could chase another fish and entertain you.
> 
> Next time I hope that little guy gets pissed and rips the big guys eyeball out so you can feel better about letting him be tortured and chased.
> 
> ...


Let's take a deep breath and think before we go off like that. First of all, it's always better to feed a fish before introducing a new tank mate, it's not teaser food, it's making sure the fish isn't hungry when introducing a fish you don't want eaten. Secondly, you'll note that the small piranha is in the corner while his fish is eating and that the video had been edited by splicing a number of scenes together. The fish was fed after the small one had been attacked. I don't disagree that this was probably done for entertainment (I didn't want to lose my fingers carries very little weight unless you're the kind of person who catches his fish barehanded when he needs to net one, and the guy has been here long enough to know you need to rearrange deco and feed first which he did neither) but you shouldn't go retarded and blame the bigger piranha and wish harm on it. It's not the bigger fish's fault that it was doing what it is that animals do, and if someone wants to be an irresponsible fish keeper then all the







emoticons in the world aren't going to change that. It's just not worth getting upset over


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Quality of vid was nice,..I feel bad that you allowed that RB got his face torn off!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> put ur flamesuit on asstard. Why the hell would you give your P some teaser food, and then dump a new tank mate in there? WTF, nice way to stir up his appetite so he could chase another fish and entertain you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I was wondering why you weren't elected for member of the month









He just tried to add some other 'pygo's with his single, bigger pygo. Unfortunately this didn't worked out well. So next time better and a little more patience









good luck and btw: Sharky is one handsome Pygo


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Sharky is a mean mutha fucka


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

I know Bloodbelly as a very good member in the dutchforums, no hear on his head have thinking to create this for entertainment , no way









It was just bad luck and maybe noth the good timing to introduce the smaller reds in Sharky's tank , sommetimes in the same conditions this can have works just fine









The reason is because Sharky is alone in his tank and Bloodbelly have buy months ago some little reds to give Sharky friends in his tank

Just wait again a couple months Michel


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

how big is that fish


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

I've never been into fish fighting


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Let's take a deep breath and think before we go off like that. First of all, it's always better to feed a fish before introducing a new tank mate, it's not teaser food, it's making sure the fish isn't hungry when introducing a fish you don't want eaten. Secondly, you'll note that the small piranha is in the corner while his fish is eating and that the video had been edited by splicing a number of scenes together. The fish was fed after the small one had been attacked. I don't disagree that this was probably done for entertainment (I didn't want to lose my fingers carries very little weight unless you're the kind of person who catches his fish barehanded when he needs to net one, and the guy has been here long enough to know you need to rearrange deco and feed first which he did neither) but you shouldn't go retarded and blame the bigger piranha and wish harm on it. It's not the bigger fish's fault that it was doing what it is that animals do, and if someone wants to be an irresponsible fish keeper then all the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


points noted. i guess i will edit my post some.



jan said:


> And I was wondering why you weren't elected for member of the month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf do you keep bringing MOTM up for? it was a joke, in case your peanut brain STILL hasnt figured that out. I can see what he "tried" to do, but should have removed the smaller one earlier.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

holy hell, that baby got torn a new asshole...on his [email protected]

ah well, better luck next time. but man, that big red is nice....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, That fish has some Character on its face now.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Such a cheery thread this is


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

that fish is sick


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

goodnews said:


> I've never been into fish fighting
> [snapback]873905[/snapback]​


It wasn't a case of fish fighting. It was a first attempt to give the big guy some buddies, and it didn't work out - nothing evil, nothing malicious about it...

But damn, reading can be hard, ain't it, people








For f's sake, read first and judge then - it doesn't make you look like a bunch of ignorant asses...


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

> But damn, reading can be hard, ain't it, people
> For f's sake, read first and judge then - it doesn't make you look like a bunch of ignorant asses...


Thanks for backing me up, cause I got tired of answering all these people.
Plus I was too busy with setting up my new cichlid tank.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

damn your 7'' p looks hella big in your video, nice lookin p btw


----------

